# HPA Motorsports Core Interlock Motor Mount: NOW Compatible For 2.5L Engines…GROUP BUY!!



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA Core Interlock Performance Motor Mounts are designed for comfort without compromise. 










*NEW APPLICATION!*

Based on our popular Mk5 3.2 and 2.0 Core Interlock Performance motor mounts, we are excited to announce the release of a *specially tuned mount specifically for the 2.5L 5cyl. chassis*, to create a comfortable yet sporty driving experience. This new application is made with slightly softer durometer polyurethane that is well suited to the 2.5L daily driver. 

HVW-904-75 2.5L 5 cyl. Pendulum ("Dog Bone") Mount Applications  

_Mk5/Mk6 VW Beetle/Golf/Jetta/Rabbit_

A recent review:



lessthanalex said:


> Feel of this mount is amazing. For everyone who has the dog bone mount insert, I would highly advise the switch to this mount. I went from the AutoTech Tuning insert to this and wasn't expecting much, especially in the shifts, as I have all shifter bushings coupled with a short shift kit, so how much better can it get?
> 
> Answer: MUCH. Shifts got even more crisp and precise. The engagement of each gear is solid, no jerking or vibration at all. Doesn't matter whether you are mashing the throttle or gently driving around, this mount is noticeable.
> 
> ...


*THE GOOD NEWS!* 

If we can get at least 10 people interested, we will offer a group buy price of $160.00 shipped to Continental US and Canada.(over 20% off!!)

* Minimum of 10 orders required to take advantage of this special pricing.
* Offer available for orders destined to the Continental USA or Canada.
* Free UPS ground shipping included in price.
* Deadline for orders is Wednesday, August 31st, 2011.
* All orders will be shipped immediately upon reaching the minimum 10 quantity required.
* Online ordering through Paypal (By request), or by Visa or MasterCard by calling 604.598.8520 x 110.
* Orders will be shipped to Verified Addresses only.
* Canadian orders will be subject to applicable taxes. 

We have these units in stock and can ship out as soon as the Group Buy minimum of 10 orders is met!

*WHAT DOES IT DO?* 

Our upgraded mounts reduce motor flex to improve torque transfer to the drivetrain, and prevent excessive movement under hard acceleration. Shifter engagement is faster and easier and stability is improved. These mounts will solidify the engine's connection to the chassis while still isolating its vibrations from the cabin. 

*HOW DOES IT WORK?* 

The unique Core Interlock design was born to balance sensitive chassis harmonics while maintaining a comfortable feel of the engine at idle. Unlike other urethane inserts which merely reinforce the OEM rubber mount; this is a completely re-engineered one stop solution that will control the engine’s motion without the need to install aftermarket side mounts. 

*OTHER CORE INTERLOCK MOUNTS AVAILABLE:* 

The HPA Core Interlock Motor Mount is available in four different durometers for the Mk5 and Mk6 platforms. They are physically interchangeable allowing you to fine tune the comfort vs. performance level to suit your driving style. Each durometer offers a distinct driving characteristic and is recommended for the following applications: 



HVW-904-75 softest durometer, ideal for Mk5/Mk6 TDI + 5 cyl. 2.5L daily driver
HVW-904-80 soft durometer, ideal for Mk6 Golf/Jetta/GTI daily driver
HVW-904-85 medium durometer, ideal for the 4 cyl. Mk5, Golf R, and Audi TTS
HVW-904-90 harder durometer, ideal for the 6 cyl. Mk5 R32, Audi A3, TT, TTRS


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

DIY Installation Example


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

I'll even give you guys a head start...

1. lessthanalex
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
etc.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wow it does look like an awesome opportnuity and a great mod!

i'd love to get one...  but i just spent most of my money... 

maybe i'll have it before the end of the month, if so.. i'll put my name on the list


----------



## chinapie2 (Mar 11, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. lessthanalex
2. chinapie2
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
etc.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

You can put me down for one.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. lessthanalex
2. chinapie2
3. kiserhd
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
etc.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm assuming that this will work fine with an aftermarket dogbone mount.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

kiserhd said:


> I'm assuming that this will work fine with an aftermarket dogbone mount.


+1, would like to know that too.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

This is the dog bone mount. Check out my install thread. This is a total replacement, you will no longer need your dogbone insert.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

this si a complete replacement... it works with any aftermarket bogone mount. 

dogbone inserts are uselesss here


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

lessthanalex said:


> This is the dog bone mount. Check out my install thread. This is a total replacement, you will no longer need your dogbone insert.


I'm asking about its compatibility with the actual dog bone mount. Not the insert but the metal thing that looks like a dogbone that attaches the motor to the subframe. I have a BSH dogbone and want to make sure it will work. I can only assume the BSH mount uses the same OEM style connection, but I still wanted to make sure.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Or pendulum if you like that better.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

kiserhd said:


> I'm assuming that this will work fine with an aftermarket dogbone mount.


You assume correctly...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Count me in for a "HVW-904-90"


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. lessthanalex (75)
2. chinapie2 (75)
3. kiserhd (75)
4. CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (90)
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
etc.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> You assume correctly...:thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Kiser, can you let me know what it feels like once you get this installed? I've been eyeing the engine mounts very closey...


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

It's going to be a couple of months before I get back, still in afghanistan.

When I get back it will probably take me a week to rip everything apart and put it back together. Well I was told a week was the turnaround time for a LSD install.

Once I get everything up and running I'll definitely get back to you.


----------



## LilJonny16 (Jan 13, 2009)

Put me down. I'll take an 80


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. lessthanalex (75)
2. chinapie2 (75)
3. kiserhd (75)
4. CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (90)
5. LilJonny16 (80)
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
etc.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Can you change mine to a 85?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. lessthanalex (75)
2. chinapie2 (75)
3. kiserhd (85)
4. CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (90)
5. LilJonny16 (80)
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
etc.


----------



## Doc TwoPointFive (Oct 6, 2007)

In for a 75 model. OP you can just edit your original post to show the current participants and update their status as to whether or not they've paid yet. As soon as we get 10 just give us the info on how to pay you. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. lessthanalex (75) :beer: (paid)
2. chinapie2 (75)
3. kiserhd (85)
4. CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (90)
5. LilJonny16 (80)
6. Doc TwoPointFive (75)
7.
8.
9.
10.
etc.


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

will this still continue until the 31st, even if you hit the 10 customer mark before the 31st? extremely interested, however i wont have the disposable funds until next check.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Shtbox said:


> will this still continue until the 31st, even if you hit the 10 customer mark before the 31st?


Yes it will, not to worry. 10 is the minimum, we usually do more than that...


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

what is the difference between the 75 and 85 models? I see kiser is getting the 85 for his turbo'd rabbit.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

so this whole thing is useless:
http://www.bshspeedshop.com/bshstor...I-Pendulum-Mount-(Includes-Torque-Mount).html
i'm a bit confused


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

eatrach said:


> so this whole thing is useless:
> http://www.bshspeedshop.com/bshstor...I-Pendulum-Mount-(Includes-Torque-Mount).html
> i'm a bit confused


This just replaces the torque mount insert of whatever BSH calls it, the lower pendulum mount will still work. :thumbup:


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> HVW-904-75 softest durometer, ideal for Mk5/Mk6 TDI + 5 cyl. 2.5L daily driver
> HVW-904-80 soft durometer, ideal for Mk6 Golf/Jetta/GTI daily driver
> HVW-904-85 medium durometer, ideal for the 4 cyl. Mk5, Golf R, and Audi TTS
> HVW-904-90 harder durometer, ideal for the 6 cyl. Mk5 R32, Audi A3, TT, TTRS





pennsydubbin said:


> what is the difference between the 75 and 85 models? I see kiser is getting the 85 for his turbo'd rabbit.


Just a different durometer, less give/flex. I'm actually thinking about jumping to the 90. I've got all of the motor mounts already, not like I'll notice any increased vibration from this.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

lessthanalex said:


> This just replaces the torque mount insert of whatever BSH calls it, the lower pendulum mount will still work. :thumbup:


got it. thanks :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. lessthanalex (75)
2. chinapie2 (75)
3. kiserhd (85)
4. CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (90)
5. LilJonny16 (80)
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. lessthanalex (75)
2. chinapie2 (75)
3. kiserhd (85)
4. CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (90)
5. LilJonny16 (80)
6. Doc TwoPointFive (75)
7.
8.
9.
10.
etc.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

kiserhd said:


> Just a different durometer, less give/flex. I'm actually thinking about jumping to the 90. I've got all of the motor mounts already, not like I'll notice any increased vibration from this.


I can't believe i didn't see that break down of the mounts above. I guess I should decide between the 85 or 90 as well


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. lessthanalex (75)
2. chinapie2 (75)
3. kiserhd (85)
4. CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (90)
5. LilJonny16 (80)
6. Doc TwoPointFive (75)
7. Pennsydubbin (85 or 90)
8.
9.
10.
etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

E-mail or IM to be added to the list.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. lessthanalex (75) 
2. chinapie2 (75) 
3. kiserhd (85) 
4. CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (90) 
5. LilJonny16 (80) 
6. Doc TwoPointFive (75) 
7. Pennsydubbin (85 or 90) 
8. b1aCkDeA7h (80) 
9. 
10. 
etc. 

2 more needed!!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I think I like this...add me in... But gotta wait a couple weeks before purchase! I'm thinking the hard guy! 90 durometer sounds nice


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I may be interested if it takes a minute for this to get off the ground. Haven't gotten to drive my car with the full set of BSH mounts yet. I know the BSH dogbone comes with the NRG insert so if I'm feeling like I need a little more stiffness I'll be snaggin one of these for sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. lessthanalex (75) 
2. chinapie2 (75) 
3. kiserhd (85) 
4. CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (90) 
5. LilJonny16 (80) 
6. Doc TwoPointFive (75) 
7. Pennsydubbin (85 or 90) 
8. b1aCkDeA7h (80) 
9. TylerO28 (90) 
10. 
etc. 

1 more!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

BlackRabbit2point5 said:


> I may be interested if it takes a minute for this to get off the ground. Haven't gotten to drive my car with the full set of BSH mounts yet. I know the BSH dogbone comes with the NRG insert so if I'm feeling like I need a little more stiffness I'll be snaggin one of these for sure.


 How much time to do you need?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Ok people, its time to get some payments in so I dont have to process them all at once. All mounts are in stock and ready to ship as soon as I receive payment.

You can call with a Visa or MC to *604.598.8520 x 110*, or *IM me and I can set up PayPal* for you to pay with. Group by price is *$160.00 shipped*.

Once you have paid, I will put a beer glass beside your name like this:

1. lessthanalex (75) :beer: (paid)
2. chinapie2 (75)
3. kiserhd (85)
4. CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (90)
5. LilJonny16 (80)
6. Doc TwoPointFive (75)
7. Pennsydubbin (85 or 90)
8. b1aCkDeA7h (80)
9. TylerO28 (90)
10.
etc. 

Anyone else?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. lessthanalex (75) :beer: (paid)
2. chinapie2 (75) :beer: (paid)
3. kiserhd (85) :beer: (paid)
4. CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (90)
5. LilJonny16 (80)
6. Doc TwoPointFive (75)
7. Pennsydubbin (85 or 90)
8. b1aCkDeA7h (80)
9. TylerO28 (90)
10.
etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. lessthanalex (75) :beer: (paid)
2. chinapie2 (75) :beer: (paid)
3. kiserhd (85) :beer: (paid)
4. CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (90)
5. LilJonny16 (80)
6. Doc TwoPointFive (75)
7. Pennsydubbin (85) :beer: (paid)
8. b1aCkDeA7h (80) :beer: (paid)
9. TylerO28 (90)
10.
etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. lessthanalex (75) :beer: (paid)
2. chinapie2 (75) :beer: (paid)
3. kiserhd (85) :beer: (paid)
4. CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (90)
5. LilJonny16 (80)
6. Doc TwoPointFive (75)
7. Pennsydubbin (85) :beer: (paid)
8. b1aCkDeA7h (80) :beer: (paid)
9. TylerO28 (90)
10. wheckathorn (85)
etc. 

We made it to 10! Any more?


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

ME! Pm me please


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. lessthanalex (75) :beer: (paid)
2. chinapie2 (75) :beer: (paid)
3. kiserhd (85) :beer: (paid)
4. CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (90)
5. LilJonny16 (80)
6. Doc TwoPointFive (75)
7. Pennsydubbin (85) :beer: (paid)
8. b1aCkDeA7h (80) :beer: (paid)
9. TylerO28 (90)
10. wheckathorn (75) :beer: (paid)
11. spartanrabbit09 
etc. 

11 now...Any more?[/QUOTE]


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. lessthanalex (75) :beer: (paid)
2. chinapie2 (75) :beer: (paid)
3. kiserhd (85) :beer: (paid)
4. CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (90)
5. LilJonny16 (80)
6. Doc TwoPointFive (75) :beer: (paid)
7. Pennsydubbin (85) :beer: (paid)
8. b1aCkDeA7h (80) :beer: (paid)
9. TylerO28 (90)
10. wheckathorn (75) :beer: (paid)
11. spartanrabbit09 (?)
etc. 

up to 7 paid...:thumbup:


----------



## rags2riches (Jan 2, 2010)

My car is bone stock and I think this would make an awesome first mod. It seems like something like this would make the car feel better whether it was a fully built FI setup or just stock. I've been eying the BFI inserts for awhile now and once I get the cheese to buy one I will. But I can't participate in the group buy.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

rags2riches said:


> My car is bone stock and I think this would make an awesome first mod...But I can't participate in the group buy.


Just IM me when you are ready to buy...I'll let you know if there are any deals at that time...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. lessthanalex (75) :beer: (paid)
2. chinapie2 (75) :beer: (paid)
3. kiserhd (85) :beer: (paid)
4. CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (90)
5. LilJonny16 (80)
6. Doc TwoPointFive (75) :beer: (paid)
7. Pennsydubbin (85) :beer: (paid)
8. b1aCkDeA7h (80) :beer: (paid)
9. TylerO28 (90)
10. wheckathorn (75) :beer: (paid)
11. spartanrabbit09 (?)
12. GTi-G60 (85)
13.
etc. 

up to 7 paid...:thumbup:[/QUOTE]

Any more orders?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. lessthanalex (75) :beer: (paid)
2. chinapie2 (75) :beer: (paid)
3. kiserhd (85) :beer: (paid)
4. CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (90)
5. LilJonny16 (80)
6. Doc TwoPointFive (75) :beer: (paid)
7. Pennsydubbin (85) :beer: (paid)
8. b1aCkDeA7h (80) :beer: (paid)
9. TylerO28 (90)
10. wheckathorn (75) :beer: (paid)
11. spartanrabbit09 (?)
12. GTi-G60 (85) :beer: (paid)
13.
etc. 

...8 paid...:thumbup:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

So if anyone is on the fence with this jump on this buy! I have had mine installed for less than 24hrs and two hours of driving and this is way better than any insert!


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

One more bump for a great product.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. lessthanalex (75) :beer: (paid)
2. chinapie2 (75) :beer: (paid)
3. kiserhd (85) :beer: (paid)
4. CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (90) :beer: (paid)
5. LilJonny16 (80)
6. Doc TwoPointFive (75) :beer: (paid)
7. Pennsydubbin (85) :beer: (paid)
8. b1aCkDeA7h (80) :beer: (paid)
9. TylerO28 (90)
10. wheckathorn (75) :beer: (paid)
11. spartanrabbit09 (?)
12. GTi-G60 (85) :beer: (paid)
13.
etc. 

...9 paid... :thumbup:


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm in for the 80


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. lessthanalex (75) :beer: (paid)
2. chinapie2 (75) :beer: (paid)
3. kiserhd (85) :beer: (paid)
4. CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (90) :beer: (paid)
5. Doc TwoPointFive (75) :beer: (paid)
6. Pennsydubbin (85) :beer: (paid)
7. b1aCkDeA7h (80) :beer: (paid)
8. wheckathorn (75) :beer: (paid)
9. GTi-G60 (85) :beer: (paid)
10. zevion (80) :beer: (paid)
13. LilJonny16 (80)
13. TylerO28 (90)
14. spartanrabbit09 (?)
15.
16.
etc. 

...10 paid...let's wrap this up this week...any more?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

turned out to be a successful group buy:thumbup:


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

paid!!!! 

(11)


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Waiting for funds... Wife wanted to upgrade! She wins! A ring that costs as much as my car kinda strained the 'ol bank account!

keep me on the list...but I'm thinking about dropping the duro a bit! Dental work is expensive...don't want to rattle anymore fillings out!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. lessthanalex (75) :beer: (paid)
2. chinapie2 (75) :beer: (paid)
3. kiserhd (85) :beer: (paid)
4. CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (90) :beer: (paid)
5. Doc TwoPointFive (75) :beer: (paid)
6. Pennsydubbin (85) :beer: (paid)
7. b1aCkDeA7h (80) :beer: (paid)
8. wheckathorn (75) :beer: (paid)
9. GTi-G60 (85) :beer: (paid)
10. zevion (80) :beer: (paid)
11. spartanrabbit09 (75) :beer: (paid)
12. TylerO28 (90)
13. LilJonny16 (80)
14.
15.
etc. 

...11 paid...


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

heading home this weekend so i finally get to install this:beer:


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

Looking forward to more reviews, I saw on another thread that they got vibes and cabin noise???


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

mmrabbit said:


> Looking forward to more reviews, I saw on another thread that they got vibes and cabin noise???


There are a lot of variables to consider. Some are installation issues...e-mail me if you need instructions...


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

Why do I need instructions? Don't think I'm bashing this mount, I have gone from the Autotech metal insert to the BFI dogbone insert, which I think is cracked LOL, I'm just trying to get more reviews before I spent $160 on this mount and why the different sizes?


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

Just received mine. Thanks HPA!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

mmrabbit said:


> Why do I need instructions? Don't think I'm bashing this mount, I have gone from the Autotech metal insert to the BFI dogbone insert, which I think is cracked LOL, I'm just trying to get more reviews before I spent $160 on this mount and why the different sizes?


its not different sizes... its different durometers poly... or how hard it really is.

95a (durometer 95) is harder than 60a.

search more. R32 guys swear by this mod..


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ok so, finally i fixed the car, and i could drive it.
the issue had nothing to do with HPA or its puck!

a little back story: my car is a 6spd MT jetta 2.5L
-eurojet headers
-high flow cat/ downpipe
-neuspeed power pulley
-neuspeed intake
-awe exhaust
-unitronic stage 2

-bsh motor mount
-bsh tranny mount
-bsh dog bone mount
-HPA 85a puck.

so.. i turn the car on, instantly i can feel more vibrations.
i put it on reverse, and well.. it shaked a little... nothing bad i tell myself.
then i put it in first... i drive up to 3k, same as it was...[shift to 2nd]... and then the car shaked some more. every thing was rattling... and i told to myself, this is why i chose 85a... its the 2nd hardest... i can tolerate the in cabin shaking (more than little vibrations)

then eventually i get to the hwy. i stop on the side of the road and wait for a clearing. then i SHOOT out 0-90mph.
my tires are a little bold, and the floor was wet, so i started on 2nd gear. without 100% throttle i get to 7k, and shift to third... then a smile creeps into my face. "wow, this is some CRISP, SOLID and PRECISE shift"... in comparison to having the neuspeed insert, all i can say is: before it was like i was slowly sliding the gear into place... now? i'm PUTTING it where it belongs. Then, again i thought: THIS IS WHY I GOT A 85a. 

by reflex, i shifted into 4th (3rd only reaches 80 at ~7k) and i kept on flooring it... i was doing 100mph [on a close course, of course] without knowing it, and the car felt good. When i saw the speed i inmediatley braked a lil and downshifted into 3rd. and BAM, it was in.

i dont really know how to explain how GOOD this thing actually is. But i can say is that with my set up, you can feel a definite connection with the car. You can feel the clutch connecting with the flywheel, you can feel each gear going into place. Throttle response is even better!

all in all, a GREAT upgrade from the "band-aid" of an insert.

out with the old









in with the new









tranny mount:









motor mount









dogbone mount, with the band aid


----------

